# Crow's Nest Proteus on the bench



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I finally managed to get going on Crow’s Nest Models’ beautifully turned-out Proteus kit. I’ve owed this build-up to Crow’s Nest owner Drew Huffman since the kit first came out. Apologies for the late start Drew, but I’ll do my best to ensure the end result justifies the wait.

Phase 1 was the hull prep: sanding, puttying, sanding, etc., followed by several coats of Tamiya white primer (love that stuff), followed by more sanding and puttying, followed by three top coats of Tamiya gloss white, and finally a vigorous buffing out with polishing abrasives. 

I normally wouldn’t finish out the hull halves to this extent prior to sealing them, but owing to the clever way the seam has been designed (i.e. relatively hidden beneath the flange), I’ve been able to get a good jump start on what would normally be one of the last stages of assembly. Another benefit of this approach is that I won’t have to mask out the windows prior to painting the surrounding frame as the frame will already have been painted.









Drew has requested that the top and bottom hulls be sealed, and since the final display will replicate the “non-powered-up” version of the sub, complete with illuminated miniaturizer platform, the model will not feature cabin lighting. Even so, those big windows reveal quite a bit, so there will be no skimping on interior detail -- although I will probably push the color contrast slightly so those details “pop” a bit.

I’ve only just begun work on the interior, so the parts in the pix below are just test-fit at this stage. Stay tuned for updates.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Wow! I am in total freakin' awe! Looks great!


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

That hull finish is superlative. Great job, can't wait to see the interior. 
Are you going with seated figures or a combo of standing and seated?


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

That first pic is beautiful.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

rowdylex said:


> Are you going with seated figures or a combo of standing and seated?


Seated and strapped in, per the miniaturization sequence in the film.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

NICE!!! :thumbsup:

This is one kit that I can not pass up.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

What size is it in inches?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

WOW! WOW! WOW!!! 

I knew if I quietly waited patiently in the wings you would eventually get to it and over deliver as always! You do, in fact, most totally freakin' rock, my friend. It looks awesome!

As for folks that want one... I have 2 to put up on Ebay, and 4 on their way to Federation Models... they should be there in a few days. Starship Modeler JUST sold out, I will re-stock them as soon as I get some more cast from Jim Keys. It might be a few weeks before any more are ready.

I'll get working on that base!

Drew

REDLINE... it is approx. 11 inches long when built


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

drewid142 said:


> I'll get working on that base!


Yeah, I've been meaning to ask you about that...


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

How much?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

looks absolutely awesome...! I haven't cut out the rear windows on mine. Did you just take a dremel to it? Take your time, and document everything! Best, K


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Nektu said:


> I haven't cut out the rear windows on mine. Did you just take a dremel to it?


Yeah, I used a Dremel to create the twin apertures, then finished off with files and sanding sticks. Pretty basic stuff, but I think adding clear windows backed by water-tight "shades" will add a nice touch.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Neat! This is one of my favorite non-ship ships! 


MOARPLZ!!!


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Awesome! Looks like a great kit and you've done a great job on the painting. What did you use to polish the paint?


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bumpity Bump! More pics?! I'm dyin' to see the details take shape!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Hey guys- My Wife & I just got home from a theatre showing of Fantastic Voyage! I'd NEVER seen it on the big screen before! It was so much fun.
Good news: we had a great audience- clearly all fans. Lots of chuckling at dated material. Biggest laugh- the 'intelligent design' comment (it's a college town).
Bad news: a digital, not film, projection. That did the FX no favours. Detail on the Proteus was difficult to see, even in the _non-matte_ shots.

Still in all, :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Off topic - James Cameron is producing a remake - Back on topic.

By the way, fantastic job as always, CD.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

just to prevent this thread from drifting away from Rob's beautiful build up, I'm starting a thread about the remake... the IS new news about it after a long long silence.
Drew


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

FINALLY finished (whew)!

Thanks to my friend Van Ling for loaning me his miniaturizer base (which was built for him by Hobbytalk member Captain Han Solo). If I understand correctly, it's a prototype for a proposed aftermarket kit. Drew can elaborate on the technique used to simulate the illuminated hex tiles, but I LOVE the effect! 

This has been a really fun build, but I don't think I've ever been so glad to finish a model!
















Group shot: The model on the left is the 1/32 Lunar Models kit. In the middle we have the 1/48 Crow’s Nest kit. On the right is a prototype of the original (never released) Crow’s Nest Proteus. I don’t recall the scale (1/72?), but I’m glad Drew decided to scale things up.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

A few extra detail shots…


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

The standard has been set. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Absolutely masterful work on an excellent kit!! Bravo!:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Beautiful job on a well-crafted kit! One nitpick: It looks like you got the positions of the engine nacelle decals reversed.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Ha! I sure did. To tell you the truth, the decals gave me some trouble on this kit. I screwed up the starboard side registration markings so completely they're not even on the model.

Ah, well, Drew should be able to correct the decal issues easily enough when he receives delivery. (-:

Nice Proteus render, by the way! Is it yours? That's one of my favorite angles.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Outstanding job as always, Rob.:thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Carson Dyle said:


> Nice Proteus render, by the way! Is it yours? That's one of my favorite angles.


I just grabbed the picture off the internet. To tell the truth, I didn't even notice that it's a digital rendering until just now. I thought it was a studio production still!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

scotpens said:


> To tell the truth, I didn't even notice that it's a digital rendering until just now. I thought it was a studio production still!


Monitor upgrades all around!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

scotpens said:


> I just grabbed the picture off the internet. To tell the truth, I didn't even notice that it's a digital rendering until just now. I thought it was a studio production still!


The lights around the dome collar were what tipped me off -- that and the incorrect (horizontal) alignment of the intake apertures. 

Still ticks me off I got the decals wrong.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Outstanding work.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Rob!

The signature new car glossy paintjob looks awesome... I can't wait to see it!

...

XXOO I can't wait to see your build up! 

the drew


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*BRAVO!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## WOI (Jun 28, 2012)

Is that the model of the Proteus you were working on?It looked like
she was ripped out from a scene from the movie itself!Boy you really
put your heart and soul into it.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

I just received Rob's build up of my Proteus kit! His signature new car finish surface paint job is stunning! As always all details are tight and pro. I have already placed her into a space of prominence... my wife will come home tonight and edit my placement, of course, but for now she is prominently displayed in my living room on the shelves with all the tastefully placed stuff.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, Drew. Sorry it took so long to get it to you, but I'm pleased to know you're happy with the results. 

:wave:


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

to those trying to reach me... please don't think me rude... I am in electrophysiological twilight zone... my heart is out of rhythm again and I am dealing with that at the moment... coming off a flu... that means I haven't been well for about 6 weeks... ugh. Try me again in a few weeks and I will hopefully be feeling better.

Drew


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Not feeling so good myself Drew. We'll both be better soon though! The Force is with us!:thumbsup:


----------

